# Just putting it out there ...FDA REGULATION ON ELECTRONIC CIGARETTES SECRETLY PASSED



## capetocuba (10/12/15)

http://abc.com.urlonline.news/FDA-Regulation-on-electronic-cigarettes-secretly-passed/r/12675/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

Lol, if I was a USA vaper you would have been swinging now!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/12/15)

Looks like the UK is going to have a big problem with immigrants from the US


----------

